# SCB Stingray Sport / Merc 175 Pro XS



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

This is the first phase of testing and dialing in this package.

SCB Stingray Sport
Merc 175 Pro XS (Std. Lower Unit / 1.87 gears)
Stock Bravo I 24"

This package will start in the $30K's, and load out in the low-$40K's.

Stay tuned for more testing. This is just the beginning...






SCB Factory


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Can't wait until you get the sporty on our motor and we see mid 60's!!!


----------



## aggiephil30 (Aug 7, 2009)

Impressed with your products and I think you can claim the speed title. I for one would like to see a video of that rig shown above in some shallow water conditions...i.e. getting up shallow in mud and/or sand, time to plane etc. 
Keep up the good work and thanks for sharing the videos.


----------



## El Primero (Jun 14, 2008)

Eric, have you built the mold for the smaller stingray ray (19'er)? If so is there one in the works?


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Outstanding. That combo is going to be great for shallow water performance and fuel efficiency.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

I couldn't read the gps. What was the speed?


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

I like.


----------



## Neumie (Oct 28, 2004)

Sow Trout said:


> I couldn't read the gps. What was the speed?


I think I saw 58.4 mph. Not 100% on that.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

58 and change.

Sorry, it not very easy to get good footage and drive.

I will get shallow water performance footage in the final phase of testing.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

El Primero said:


> Eric, have you built the mold for the smaller stingray ray (19'er)? If so is there one in the works?


No. We are just to busy to spare the time. Not a bad thing though.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Wading Mark said:


> Outstanding. That combo is going to be great for shallow water performance and fuel efficiency.


I'm seeing 16-16.5 GPH on the fuel flow meter. So 3.5 mpg @ wot. I am sure we'll find more speed, so MPG will get better.

Funny thing is a 300XS can get that at wot also. It's all about speed.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

CORKIES on the dash? LOL


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

How much would the sportsmaster lower unit make a difference on speed?


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Can't wait until you get the sporty on our motor and we see mid 60's!!!


That and the fact that your boat will be lighter. Dang I wouldn't be able to handle the waiting period.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

...drool...

Sweet, just plain sweet.


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

Good lookin boat!


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

You don't need to do more that 58 in 6" of water LOL! I really like the concept.

What's the draft at rest with the 175? Looks a little shallower than the original with a 250.

I think you may have a winner on your hands.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Gottagofishin said:


> You don't need to do more that 58 in 6" of water LOL! I really like the concept.
> 
> What's the draft at rest with the 175? Looks a little shallower than the original with a 250.
> 
> I think you may have a winner on your hands.


we are drafting like 5 inches less that a regular fully loaded stingray you can tell by where the water meets the scb logo on the side of the boat on Eric's boat compared to any other stingray. Probably our boat will sit 1 to 2 inches less than Eric's boat with the 300 maybe more. My dad will probably never go over 30 mph in less than a foot of water. I'm just a little different though haha.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*More Test Data/Video's*

Installed the 2.5L Sport Master gear case to the Merc 175 ProXS and saw a increase in speed of 3-4 MPH.

Observed 62 mph @ 5800 spinning Bravo I Labbed 26". Still would like to see more RPM's, and Mercury Racing's new Bravo I XS 24" should the perfect fit.

More to go, but I don't think there is much more to find on top end. We'll see when props show up.











Next pase of testing, we go shallow.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

*White block*

I know this is a dumb question but what is the little white block on the rear deck?


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Spare mount for trolling motor. Keeps the TM from getting beat to hell while crossing the big stuff.

Mike



patwilson said:


> I know this is a dumb question but what is the little white block on the rear deck?


----------



## GringoViejo (Feb 2, 2010)

Cool...Dynamite comes in small packages.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Before & After


----------



## evis102 (Jul 30, 2007)

Eric, are you still working on a mono hull boat?


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Due to the Stingray backlog, the vee bottom has been put on hold so we can concentrate efforts on filling orders quickly as possible.


----------



## FLATSDADDY (Mar 25, 2008)

Those before and after pics are absolutely SICK.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Love the look of the sporty. I like how you may see a sporty or torque master on a bigger merc every once in a while but how often have you seen that dull silver beast on the bottom of a 2.5L mercury. It's nice to be a little different from the crowd every now and then. Then again, we may be joined pretty soon by other stingray sports with with 175's with sportys. Looks to be a super strong and light engine. If you want speed and shallow water performance, but want to stay in under 45k this will be the setup for you. Next jaw dropper will be a same setup with a tower drive. Someone needs to put a deposit down for one of those.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Next jaw dropper will be a same setup with a tower drive. Someone needs to put a deposit down for one of those.


We are fine tuning this idea now and will have one.....I hear there is also a 300XS tower boat in the works.


----------



## devildog2856 (Feb 15, 2009)

scb factory said:


> Installed the 2.5L Sport Master gear case to the Merc 175 ProXS and saw a increase in speed of 3-4 MPH.
> 
> Observed 62 mph @ 5800 spinning Bravo I Labbed 26". Still would like to see more RPM's, and Mercury Racing's new Bravo I XS 24" should the perfect fit.
> 
> ...


ANY MORE TEST RESULTS?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

not until our boat is ready to run with it on the back. should be a little while longer. Eric may have more info to pass along.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Look what followed me to the Rigging Shop today.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

there it is!!!! Looks great already.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Going to make an amazing Duck Boat!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Eric has pics of the boat with the graphics and rigged except for aluminum work and this is just a little public encouragement to post up the pics cuz I can't wait.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Took to water for first time to perform system checks. Every thing worked flawless.

Made one quick blast 61.4 GPS w/ (2) people, 20 gal fuel, Bravo I XS 24" prop, JC's Prop Shop LWP.

Not the most secure feeling surfing a boat at 60, so did not get a good RPM reading.

More perf data to come...with seats mounted. 


BTW: Any one have a new Pro ET 26" I can run this weekend for testing?


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

no need for seats


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Man it's going to look sick with the bright green graphics. I want to see what she'll do with that pro et on it.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

If we can turn it will be all over 70 MPH, and I'm almost positive we can.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

got a bravo 1 26 if you need it!.....


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

bobbyoshay said:


> got a bravo 1 26 if you need it!.....


Yeah, right next to those 4 tires you have...:biggrin:


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

scb factory said:


> Yeah, right next to those 4 tires you have...:biggrin:


lmao......i really do! you need a left or right twist? pull them off the scarab for ya! such a smartazzzzzz :cheers:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

we look goofy rollin single axle on that trailer


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

I know where there's a few 3 blade Pro ET's lol. Careful what you wish for James.

Mike


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

We are running the bravo 1 xs pro. Pro et will just be for a speed run or two.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

I got one you can borrow if your coming to corpus


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Younggun, I may just borrow it sometime just to see what she'll run. I'm working at Chris's Marine this Summer so swing by sometime and say hello.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Here you go James.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

that came out clean. nice boat.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

holy *&^%^&%& that looks so sick! No one will ever get our stingray confused with another. Work of art!


----------



## tailchaser22 (Aug 14, 2005)

Should nickname it "The Hulk". Ought to look really good gliding across the flats. Congrats!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

already nicknamed the WILD RIDE but Hulk would fit too. Thanks man! Eric is a true visionary


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

need some pics in the water with the green stickers....ought to look good. Maybe I should come to Kemah to pick up my new prop and go for a ride to see what the 175's got!


----------



## tailchaser22 (Aug 14, 2005)

As a proud owner I have no doubt that your boat will be a blast! See you in corpus.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

My aluminum guy promised to deliver tomorrow.

Once all pieces are installed, were headed to the Ditch for om water pics and video. 

Bravo I 26" Lab looking for 65 mph...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Would be really awesome if that aluminum work could get finished by like 3 on Sunday so we could come run it in the ditch with you and video with you for a while in Houston and then bring her home Sunday night. I know it would be asking a lot of you to get all that metal work done so quickly but I would owe you a BIG ONE. Maybe like a Arkansas flooded timber hunt with the Echo boys or a sweet custom Echo duck call. Just trying to make it fair lol. Looking forward to taking her home. She looks great and you have been great to work with.


----------



## illusion express (Aug 24, 2009)

*Sweeeeeet Rig ! ! !*

That boat looks sweet Eric ! Do you take trade-ins ? lol 
What is yalls turn around time on ur stingrays now ?


----------



## CalhounFishing (Jan 17, 2006)

I saw your boat yesterday when I was up there and let me tell you that thing is super nice! You are going to love it.


----------



## Fishin Fast (Oct 13, 2008)

How do they handle 2-3' chop?


----------



## CalhounFishing (Jan 17, 2006)

*Great*

I'm sure it handles great in 2 to 3' chop. I have a SCB F-22 and live in Friendswood, Tx and my back yard is East-Galveston Bay where the chop gets pretty nasty. I mostly wade fish so we launch out of Kemah and run across the open bay to east bay and if you live around here you know galveston bay gets pretty choppy with a South wind a 15-20( average yearly). In the bay chop 2' to 3' I set the throttle at 60 - 65 and run across the bay glidding on top of the waves. If I launch at the yacht basin and cross the ship channel in between the jetties there is usually a big swell there on windy days and I have to keep the front up and cruise about 32knots and pound my way through there. My neighbor that lives across the street from me has a seahunt 22 v bottom and went with me the other day and was suprised how well the F-22 went through the chop at 70+ MPH.

If you really want a true experience on how well the Stingray moves through chop go take a test ride with Eric Simmons.

But you have to ask yourself in the long run what other boat will handle chop like a SCB and still run shallow and FAST.


----------



## Fishin Fast (Oct 13, 2008)

So it handles swells fairly well too. I had a 21' Kenner that would comfortably run 25ish in 3 foot nasty by the jetties. But it would pound, couldn't keep the bow down, it didn't come with trim tabs. Now it would eat most bay chop for lunch @ 40+.

SCB sounds impressive. 

Would ya take it to some 7-20mi nearshore rigs on a good day?  It would sure get you out there fast.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

LOL it will cross Corpus Christi Bay on a rough day a lot smoother than other boats and will go faster than them when they slow down because of the rough waves. But who knows about swells and offshore. It's a go fast flats boat and that's where most people like to keep them, in the bay. I wouldn't see why you couldn't run offshore on a very very nice day to some nearshore rigs but that may never happen. Take a ride in one to see how they ride. It's a dream ride and you will think you are in a big V hull boat and not in a shallow running cat boat.


----------



## CalhounFishing (Jan 17, 2006)

I personally wouldnt take anything offshore without 2 motors and 25'+ cause anything can happen and happen fast out there, but that is just me. Besides I dont know what or how to fish out there. Offshore is out of my element I would probly drown when I try to jump over board with my waders on looking for a shoreline to wade. 

I tried the offshore thing about 2 years ago, I bought a 25' proline with a single Mercury 250 on the back and went out 20 miles to a set of rigs and caught snapper, kingfish, and ling then came back in. It was one of those "smooth days" on the way out was nice but I don't know what happen on the way in it jacked up fast and beat the hel out of me. That was the first and last time I went offshore and sold the boat 2 months later and got into a SCB. Havent looked back and probly never will.

As far as the stingray goes if you are intrested in one you should call Eric and set up a appointment to look at one up close and personal while it's getting rigged at the rigging shop and you will see what I'm talking about when I say these boats are in a class of there own. If I was to get another SCB it would be the new Stingray for sure with a 300 proxs on the back.


----------



## Hynesbayboy34 (Jan 11, 2010)

what is the length of the boat


----------



## Fishin Fast (Oct 13, 2008)

I don't mind going off with a smaller boat as long as I can get back really quick if something looks fishy. And stay close enough to get back in an hour if seas pick up. 

Ive been 20 mi in the 21' kenner, not bad, just pay good attention to what's happening and know when to make the call and head for home. I always leave my motor running. 

The worst ive had to deal with in the kenner are 4 footers, but since i made the call to head to the bay it was only only had 4-5 miles left.


----------



## Fishin Fast (Oct 13, 2008)

GUTBUSTER said:


> what is the length of the boat


I think i saw 22'6" somewhere.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Just spoke to Eric, we are picking her up tomorrow afternoon but not before we run her in the ditch and get plenty of pics and video and also some shallow water performance numbers. Hopefully we can get that 300 TRP running alongside and get some cool video.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

The Illgen's pick up their new Stingray Sport/Merc 175 ProXS today.

Perf Stats w/ Bravo I XS 24":

WOT w/ (3) people: 58 mph (3.6 mpg)
WOT w/ (1) person: 64.7 (4mpg)
Quick Hole Shot in 11"-12", w/o blowing mud.
Easy cruising the shallows at speed as low as 15 MPH.

First are a few pic from this AM from pre-delivery run through the marsh.

Second is a quick video of James Illgen running 60+.

http://www.youtube.com/user/scbfactory

Thank you to Robert & James.

SCB Factory


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

**** thats impressive with the 175!! Are the Bravo XS props available to everyone now?


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

younggun55 said:


> **** thats impressive with the 175!! Are the Bravo XS props available to everyone now?


Yes. I usually have 24" & 26" Bravo I XS's in stock. Great prop.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

That 175 is mean. I don't think she knows she is only a 175 hp little motor. I could do speed runs in that ditch all day. Time for the Pro ET 26" run.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Best lookin' Stingray yet. The green graphics are sick.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Thats a sweet boat. I've already named it for you,,,,, SLIME TIME


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

I was thinkin "Snot Rocket"


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Looks real good in the water!

Looks to be floatin pretty shallow too.

Very nice - congrats on the new boat!


----------



## lowtide (Apr 3, 2006)

*SCB*

Eric,

Can you tell me what it will float in with 2 people and fuel? Also what does it take to get it up? I'm about to sell my Illusion to a friend of mine and really like what I see in your boats. I'm thinking of the sport with a 200? Or the stingray rigged like Jimmy B's. thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Too much fun to drive, I took her for a spin with my Mom after work today in 30 mph sustained wind. Once this wind dies down we'll get some final draft numbers but even protected water is rough. Thanks for the compliments, the black and green came out 10x better than we expected.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Too much fun to drive, I took her for a spin with my Mom after work today in 30 mph sustained wind. Once this wind dies down we'll get some final draft numbers but even protected water is rough. Thanks for the compliments, the black and green came out 10x better than we expected.


Well, how did Mrs. Illgen like the boat?

Handle the Laguna chop to your expectations?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

It was nasty out there and not a drop of water in all directions at 40 mph. Mrs. Illgen loves the seats. She also used to hate doing 35 mph in the Key West and said she didn't even realize we were doing 50 except her hair was slicked back LMAO. We did run in about a foot of water back in Night Hawk Bay and was nice to be able to buzz the duck blinds where we could only wade to in the past.


----------



## MattyMaster (Mar 28, 2006)

lowtide said:


> Eric,
> 
> I'm about to sell my Illusion to a friend of mine and really like what I see in your boats. I'm thinking of the sport with a 200? Or the stingray rigged like Jimmy B's. thanks


Some advise...DO NOT SELL you illusion untill you see your SCB in the mold. If you go that route.


----------



## tailchaser22 (Aug 14, 2005)

So what's the next boat coming from the shop Eric?


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

tailchaser22 said:


> So what's the next boat coming from the shop Eric?


....


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

scb factory said:


> ....


What is it?!


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Say it ain't so? I've heard about the next boat but was beginning to think the guy was on something when he told me about it about a year ago lmao.

mike


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Stingray with a jet drive?


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

younggun55 said:


> Stingray with a jet drive?


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

younggun55 said:


> Stingray with a jet drive?


nope.....not quite yet....

:mpd:

stingray *but i didnt tell ya*


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

**** I'm interested now haha some one send me a PM and fill me in I want to see what this is going to be


----------



## Fishin Fast (Oct 13, 2008)

I hope its a 24' 6" deep V, high sided, tunnel bay boat that exceeds 70mph, cuts 6' swell like buttah, gets up in 8 inches, runs on spit and floats on air. 

You would probably need at least 800 horespower behind that jet drive thingy to do all that. :rotfl:


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

dont think 70 has been hit over at scb :wink:


----------



## Fishin Fast (Oct 13, 2008)

And fish the whole day on a cup of gas!


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Fishin Fast said:


> And fish the whole day on a cup of gas!


I can do that. It's the 70mph I struggle with.


----------



## tailchaser22 (Aug 14, 2005)

scb factory said:


> ....


Looks interesting! I am really liking that color too.


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

Im Headed South said:


> Say it ain't so? I've heard about the next boat but was beginning to think the guy was on something when he told me about it about a year ago lmao.
> 
> mike


It was probably 1.5 years ago when he told me about it. I, too, have wondered whether it really existed.


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

Let's get back to the Sting ray sport.$1500.00 slot in production deposit sent.I'm in no hurry(I WANT IT NOW).Thanks


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

shooks said:


> Let's get back to the Sting ray sport.$1500.00 slot in production deposit sent.I'm in no hurry(I WANT IT NOW).Thanks


Indeed...

Scott-

The Illgen's are ready to take you for a ride, next time your on the coast.
Let me know when your going, and I'll try to make it too.

Looking forward to building another one of these. One of my favorite Stingray's of all time.

Thank you again.

Eric


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

My brother is in town from Wa.St.Any time after 17th (200 w/yamaha prop.Will be ok if you want to build it).Thanks


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

shooks said:


> My brother is in town from Wa.St.Any time after 17th (200 w/yamaha prop.Will be ok if you want to build it).Thanks


Yes we can...Stingray Sport / Merc 200 ProXS w/ TRP spinning 25"s. NICE!


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

I'm n.If I I can have Demo Boat.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

first trip to nine mile hole today. Only 30 minute ride from bird island and boat is plenty shallow to run and get up in the hole.


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

Eric
I can make it to Corpus anytime now.Lets set up a time.Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

I am available at these times and would be happy to give you a demo
weekdays after 6:30 pm
saturday afternoons
sunday afternoons


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

I will be in Port A saturday after 2:00 pm. Saturday or Sunday would be great. I will meet you anywhere. Thanks


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

All numbers,do not count in the water today. The SCB is unbelievable.Thanks James.


----------



## HwGrabowske (May 25, 2010)

oooo man u dont n e better lookin boat then that one! wowsers. Eric your one bad dude.. thats awesome man. hopefully one day i ll be lucky enough to own a SCB.. awesome job man sweet rig


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

Pretty sure I saw that black and lime Stingray at the TRS out of Corpus last weekend. Looks awesome on the water! Very nice rig.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

yeah we fished the TRS in it. Did not plan on using it but we had more gearcase problems with his 300 yamaha so we had to dig out the back up boat lol. If anyone else sees me on the water or driving it around stop and say hello, its always nice to meet fellow 2coolers.


----------

